# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Some help please!!! hair falling off....

## bolin

its' been 2 months since my last cycle.... deca /test/dbols about 2 weeks after my cycle hair started to fall off... when i wash... hair never used to fall before. when I do my hair I can see bits of long and short hair... on my hands... I was going to start a deca and test cycle.... and was going to start using nizoral 1%.

1. Can somone please tell me the frequency that nizoral must be used?? is it 3 days a week?? 

2. Do I need to include Proscar too?? and if I do... i MUST drop the DECA??? because I read that If proscar is used with DECA it will accelerate hairloss!!!

Please help me out here!!! 
THANKS GUYS

----------

